# ALPINE MRD-F752 NEW IN BOX



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have here for sale a brand new in box sealed rare old school alpine mrd-f752 class T 5ch amp. DIYMA member take 10% off.
Prices include shipping to lower 48 and paypal fee.

Alpine MRD F752 Class T Old Skool 650WRMS 5CH Sq Amp New SEALED | eBay


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

SOLD, thank you!


----------

